# 50% Oral and 50% PIV



## Dewey (Jan 4, 2013)

This is more of a concern than a problem. Some may not even consider it a concern. 

About 50% of the time my wife and I have sex it is just her performing oral sex on me. Even if I try to reciprocate with oral or PIV, she just wants to make me cum. I've asked her why. She said that she enjoys doing it, giving me pleasure, and watching me cum. I asked if she gets frustrated from not getting any stimulation. She said, no. 

When I give her oral or PIV, she enjoys it and always has an orgasm. 

So, should I sit back and enjoy my good fortune or be concerned?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Dewey: Given the number of men who would absolutely kill for what you are now receiving, I just can't see what's to totally worry about.

Just as long as the two of you are continuing to keep your lines of communication open about it!


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Sit back and enjoy your good fortune!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Every woman is different, how can we answer, me personally, I want the orgasm if at all possible, Oral on him is just to jump start him so we can ride the waves together. He gets that treatment "to finish" - when I am out for the count. 

Is her attitude giving, loving, enthusiastic when she does oral 50% of the time ...or do you feel she is just "doing" to get it over with?

I'd rejoice if she appears to love doing it. Unless you want more PIV sex.... is there any reason she may not be telling you the whole truth, holding back, maybe sex hurts ? 

Maybe it is that she loves to "build up" her passion , so when she has PIV sex with you... she is more hormonal & lustfilled = more intense orgasms. 

Ask her !


----------



## Dewey (Jan 4, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Every woman is different, how can we answer, me personally, I want the orgasm if at all possible, Oral on him is just to jump start him so we can ride the waves together. He gets that treatment "to finish" - when I am out for the count.
> 
> Is her attitude giving, loving, enthusiastic when she does oral 50% of the time ...or do you feel she is just "doing" to get it over with?
> 
> ...


Her attitude is very giving, loving and usually enthusiastic. Once in a while I get the feeling that she's doing it to get it over, but not too often.

I'm on the large side, and sometimes she does tell me it hurts.

I do think she likes the build up. Sometime she gets angry/hurt if she know I masturbated. She usually says to think how good it would feel if I waited.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I have your "problem" sometimes. My wife loves giving head, and she's even come once or twice before off doing it. She sometimes just wants to give me head, just to concentrate on me, and the act and enjoyment we both get from it. She's even woken me up a few times going to town on my penis.

But I seldom let her just do this to me, without reciprocation. I think sex is a mutual act, and it's very important to me that my wife orgasms; it excites us both, and she's very orgasmic. So even when she's in one of her "I just want to please you" places, I still push the right bottoms, and still get her off. I don't ask "Baby can I please get you off", I just take the initiative. She'll sometimes say "No, I just want to please you", and 8 times out of 10 I just ignore that and do what I want to. At the end she'll sometimes playfully say "I wasn't suppose to cum!", but she sure isn't regretting it.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

It feels good whether I wait or not. If it's been at least 12 hours, I'm most fully regenerated and ready to blow again.
She shouldn't feel angry or hurt by you simply masturbating once in a while.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Uuhhhhhh.......................yeah!


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

she sounds satisfied. don't let preconceived ideas mess up what is basically working for the two of you.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Maneo said:


> she sounds satisfied. * don't let preconceived ideas mess up what is basically working for the two of you.*


Some of the most sound advice you're ever likely to get in life.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Dewey said:


> This is more of a concern than a problem. Some may not even consider it a concern.
> 
> About 50% of the time my wife and I have sex it is just her performing oral sex on me. Even if I try to reciprocate with oral or PIV, she just wants to make me cum. I've asked her why. She said that she enjoys doing it, giving me pleasure, and watching me cum. I asked if she gets frustrated from not getting any stimulation. She said, no.
> 
> ...


The only question you need to ask yourself is, are you happy and is she happy? If so, enjoy your lottery winnings.


----------



## Dewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Maneo said:


> she sounds satisfied. don't let preconceived ideas mess up what is basically working for the two of you.


Thanks. I does work for us. 
The only other thing to add is that because I receive my fair share of oral, sometimes I find it hard to orgasm through PIV.


----------



## Dewey (Jan 4, 2013)

kingsfan said:


> The only question you need to ask yourself is, are you happy and is she happy? If so, enjoy your lottery winnings.


We are both very happy. :smthumbup:


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Dewey said:


> This is more of a concern than a problem. Some may not even consider it a concern.
> 
> About 50% of the time my wife and I have sex it is just her performing oral sex on me. Even if I try to reciprocate with oral or PIV, she just wants to make me cum. I've asked her why. She said that she enjoys doing it, giving me pleasure, and watching me cum. I asked if she gets frustrated from not getting any stimulation. She said, no.
> 
> ...


My wife is the exact same way. Our sex ratio would be closer to 20/80, meaning 20% PIV and 80% oral. Most of the time, she prefers oral to PIV, mostly because it's quicker and there is less of a clean-up process involved. More often than not, we end up 69'ing each other and finishing via oral, with me cumming on a old t-shirt.

I would advise two things: 

1. Enjoy it. Receiving BJ's are terrific (especially if you can finish in her mouth).
2. There might be a reason that she doesn't want anything. 

I recently learned that PIV is sometimes quite painful for my wife, so for you, there may be an underlying cause to her not wanting any kind of stimulation. The easiest solution is to discuss it with her.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Dewey said:


> This is more of a concern than a problem. Some may not even consider it a concern.
> 
> About 50% of the time my wife and I have sex it is just her performing oral sex on me.


Wow.I remember a conversation with my wife some time ago,where I explained "Say I give you a sensual massage,oral sex and and clitoral stimulation and then sex.Then you just had a good night while putting forth NO EFFORT.So I'd like to have nights where I put forth NO EFFORT AT ALL.I figure whats wrong with that?Whats wrong with just her giving me oral and thats it?Or her giving me oral and then me just lying down and she gets on top and finishes me off?She isn't very enthusiastic about that kind of sex...


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

Dewey,

I think you should divorce your wife.

What is her phone number again??? :smthumbup:


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Dewey said:


> This is more of a concern than a problem. Some may not even consider it a concern.
> 
> About 50% of the time my wife and I have sex it is just her performing oral sex on me. Even if I try to reciprocate with oral or PIV, she just wants to make me cum. I've asked her why. She said that she enjoys doing it, giving me pleasure, and watching me cum. I asked if she gets frustrated from not getting any stimulation. She said, no.
> 
> ...



Don't tell me she's good looking too.... Because that would only add to the problem. 

I feel for you bro. :smthumbup:


----------



## Dewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Cedarman said:


> Don't tell me she's good looking too.... Because that would only add to the problem.
> 
> I feel for you bro. :smthumbup:


Sorry man but she is hot too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Wow.I remember a conversation with my wife some time ago,where I explained "Say I give you a sensual massage,oral sex and and clitoral stimulation and then sex.Then you just had a good night while putting forth NO EFFORT.So I'd like to have nights where I put forth NO EFFORT AT ALL.I figure whats wrong with that?Whats wrong with just her giving me oral and thats it?Or her giving me oral and then me just lying down and she gets on top and finishes me off?She isn't very enthusiastic about that kind of sex...


Your point is valid except putting in no effort at all. PIV requires at least some effort on both partners. Unless it is the corpse position. 

Btw I think the best response to the corpse position is to get up and put the sheet over her head. 

My wife cannot top but for a couple of minutes. I made it very clear to her that I demand she participate during sex. If that means BJ/HJ or something else she comes up with, but it is not going to be just a workout for me all the time. I don't sit there with a timer, but on _average_ she should be expending as much energy as I do. Just laying there all the time is selfish. 

That said, dancing for me or a lap dance counts as effort in my book.


----------

